# Just wanted to share....



## Acu Gal (Feb 10, 2001)

My apologies to those who read this in the other forum. Eric suggested I post here as well so I just copied and pasted my oterh post....I have been trying Acupuncture and Traditional Chinese Medicine for about 5 weeks now and am really pleased with the improvement in my IBS. Stress is a trigger for me, and my acupuncurist gave me some Chinese herbs to help with that for 4 weeks. For the past one week, I've not taken any herbs as I noticed a huge difference in my stress levels. Obviously I have had fewer episodes because of the decrease in stress levels. Today he has given me a new herb which is supposed to improve my digestion and increase energy levels (always a plus!). I looked it up on the Web and one of the things it is supposed to go is reduce gas and diarrhea -- my D is at a manageable level these days, but boy, if this stuff helps me with the gas, I will be so thrilled! I have made several other changes in my life as well (including lining up a new job as I currently work for the boss from HELL, deep breathing exercises posted by Eric) so I don't know if it's ONLY the Acupuncture/TCM that's helping me, but I just felt like sharing a positive moment with you folks (especially the ones for whom stress is a trigger)....Keeping my fingers crossed!S.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Acu Gal, thank you for adding this to this forum. I am hoping in the future that this forum is used for all treatments regarding IBS stress,anxiety,and its mangement. Thank you and I am glad its going well for you.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

